# R34 gtr speedo 180km v spec



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi all looking for a r34 gtr speedo 180km v spec speedo

Thanks
Harry


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you need a new in box white nismo one then I do have one


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a new nismo black one


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R OEM GENUINE 300KM SPEEDO DIAL RARE BNR34 JDM 99-02 | eBay


COMPLETE WITH BOX AND PAPERS. NISSAN R32 GTR.



www.ebay.co.uk





sure I’ve seen someone selling one cheaper tho just don’t know where


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

bigboss59400 said:


> I have a new nismo black one


Price?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

DODGY said:


> NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R OEM GENUINE 300KM SPEEDO DIAL RARE BNR34 JDM 99-02 | eBay
> 
> 
> COMPLETE WITH BOX AND PAPERS. NISSAN R32 GTR.
> ...


Would the dial just fit into the existing speeding? Easily done? Thanks


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

harry007 said:


> Would the dial just fit into the existing speeding? Easily done? Thanks


If not I’m sure it can be calibrated as I’ve bought one of the last UK spec’d 200mph ones and Rod at Rbmotorsport said he can recalibrate it if it doesn’t just work.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ive seen it done somewhere. Nissan sell the 300km dial, surely it must be able to be calibrated?


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

harry007 said:


> Price?


2000 pounds


----------



## arrr34 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nizmopartsplug sells the R34 Skyline GTR V-Spec II Nür 300kmh Speedometer for $350 USD. They ship internationally. I received mine in just a few days.

R34 Skyline GTR V-Spec II Nür 300kmh Speedometer


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

arrr34 said:


> Nizmopartsplug sells the R34 Skyline GTR V-Spec II Nür 300kmh Speedometer for $350 USD. They ship internationally. I received mine in just a few days.
> 
> R34 Skyline GTR V-Spec II Nür 300kmh Speedometer


Is it plug&play or its necessary to adjust it


----------



## arrr34 (Mar 28, 2019)

Davkotavko said:


> Is it plug&play or its necessary to adjust it


It's only plug & play if you have the Nur cluster assembly. If you have a Standard/Vspec cluster assembly designed for 180kmh, then Nur 300kmh speedometer will need to be recalibrated by flashing the chip on the mainboard or using a speedo corrector interface module. I think the easiest DIY method is using Dakota Digital SGI-100BT which can be calibrated using mobile app.

References:








Calibrate R34 Speedometer with 300kmh cluster


Hi guys! I have the following problem. I have a Vspec Speedometer with 180kmh cluster and bought the 300kmh cluster from a Nür (Part.no 24820-AA414). When I build it in my speedo as replacement for the 180kmh cluster, the needle shows the same position as the old cluster, so it shows me the...




www.gtr.co.uk












Speedo Corrector Installed on a R33 GTR


Speedo Corrector Last year I picked up a 1996 R33 GTR direct off the boat from Japan through a dealer in Melbourne. To my surprise when I was driving down the freeway towards home sitting on the maximum legal speed of 100KMs per hour, I was being passed by everyone on the freeway. This is not...




www.gtr.co.uk





Jaycar Speedo Corrector





Speedo Corrector Module | Jaycar Electronics


CORRECTOR SPEEDO MODULE




www.jaycar.com.au





Dakota Digital SGI-100BT Speedometer Calibration & Interfaces


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

bump. can work with 180km speedo


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

DODGY said:


> If not I’m sure it can be calibrated as I’ve bought one of the last UK spec’d 200mph ones and Rod at Rbmotorsport said he can recalibrate it if it doesn’t just work.
> View attachment 269739


Do you still have this? Do you think they have another?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

harry007 said:


> Do you still have this? Do you think they have another?


Ye mines going in my white 34, this was the last one Middlehurst had not sure if they can get anymore.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

DODGY said:


> Ye mines going in my white 34, this was the last one Middlehurst had not sure if they can get anymore.


Do you have a contact there? I did drop an email. Thanks


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

harry007 said:


> Do you have a contact there? I did drop an email. Thanks


Middlehurst Nissan Chorley


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

If anyone can locate one, good money to be paid for one here. Thanks


----------

